# Long Lost Friend



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

Have you ever wonder what happen to your long lost friend??? It has been 10 years since I didn't meet my long lost friend. I wonder how much does she change??? In appearance and the way of thinking.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you mean, by long lost friend?
You mean, your first best friend?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Kudo is that you??? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahah just kidding.

I had a best friend when I was five-seven that I think about all the time. But I'm sure we've both changed to the point were we'd both hate each other or something ...maybe.. but I hope not.


----------



## Kudo Shinichi (Feb 23, 2010)

*For instance*

The friend so long you never met until you forgot about the person...later in life you met the person again. For instance, my soccer manager.


----------

